# can't start zfs

## curmudgeon

Was working fine on an old kernel (gentoo-sources-3.10.17).

Upgraded the kernel to the latest stable (gentoo-sources-3.16.5), and upgraded spl, zfs, and zfs-kmod (all to 0.6.3).

When I try to start zfs now (actually had to break into the system, because it would not boot at all), I get:

```

# /etc/init.d/zfs start

 * Starting ZFS ...

 * Checking if ZFS modules present

 * Checking if zfs userspace tools present

/etc/init.d/zfs: line 52: 11827 Killed                  modprobe $ZFS_MODULE

 * Failed to load the zfs module, check 'dmesg|tail'.                                                                                            [ !! ]

 * ERROR: zfs failed to start

```

When I look at dmesg, I see (which doesn't mean much to me):

```

[ 3741.878046] SPL: Loaded module v0.6.3-r0-gentoo

[ 3741.878408] BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at 0000000100000004

[ 3741.878412] IP: [<ffffffff814b6e92>] _raw_spin_lock+0x5/0x1c

[ 3741.878416] PGD 26bf96067 PUD 0 

[ 3741.878418] Oops: 0002 [#1] SMP 

[ 3741.878419] Modules linked in: znvpair(PO+) spl(O) vboxnetflt(O) vboxnetadp(O) vboxdrv(O) nvidia(PO)

[ 3741.878425] CPU: 0 PID: 11827 Comm: modprobe Tainted: P           O  3.16.5-gentoo #1

[ 3741.878427] Hardware name: MSI MS-7586/P55-CD53 (MS-7586)  , BIOS V1.11 03/03/2011

[ 3741.878429] task: ffff8802e423f600 ti: ffff8802e41e8000 task.ti: ffff8802e41e8000

[ 3741.878431] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff814b6e92>]  [<ffffffff814b6e92>] _raw_spin_lock+0x5/0x1c

[ 3741.878434] RSP: 0018:ffff8802e41ebd28  EFLAGS: 00010286

[ 3741.878435] RAX: 0000000000000100 RBX: 0000000100000000 RCX: 0000000000000000

[ 3741.878437] RDX: ffff8802e4290000 RSI: ffff8802e41ebd60 RDI: 0000000100000004

[ 3741.878438] RBP: ffff8802e41ebd50 R08: 00000000000143a0 R09: ffffea0002002e00

[ 3741.878440] R10: 8080808080808080 R11: ffffffff81108edc R12: ffff8802e41ebd60

[ 3741.878441] R13: ffffffff81815020 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: 0000000000000001

[ 3741.878443] FS:  00007fb00bd42700(0000) GS:ffff88032fc00000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[ 3741.878445] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

[ 3741.878446] CR2: 0000000100000004 CR3: 00000002e41a0000 CR4: 00000000000007f0

[ 3741.878447] Stack:

[ 3741.878448]  ffffffffa0a6b02b 0000000000000000 00007ffffffff000 0000000000000000

[ 3741.878450]  0000000000000000 00007ffffffff000 ffffffffa0a6b0dd ffff8803214ea8e0

[ 3741.878453]  ffff880322c343c0 ffffffffa0a7c748 ffff88030dba3a40 ffffffffa0a6b74c

[ 3741.878455] Call Trace:

[ 3741.878459]  [<ffffffffa0a6b02b>] ? set_fs_pwd+0x1a/0x5f [spl]

[ 3741.878466]  [<ffffffffa0a6b0dd>] ? vn_set_pwd+0x6d/0x90 [spl]

[ 3741.878471]  [<ffffffffa0a7c748>] ? nvlist_lookup_nvpair_embedded_index+0x13/0x13 [znvpair]

[ 3741.878474]  [<ffffffffa0a6b74c>] ? spl_setup+0xc/0x21 [spl]

[ 3741.878479]  [<ffffffffa0a7c74d>] ? init_module+0x5/0x8 [znvpair]

[ 3741.878482]  [<ffffffff81000391>] ? do_one_initcall+0x17a/0x18d

[ 3741.878485]  [<ffffffff810a6ee0>] ? load_module+0x1680/0x1b7c

[ 3741.878487]  [<ffffffff810a48cc>] ? store_uevent+0x30/0x30

[ 3741.878490]  [<ffffffff810fcea4>] ? vfs_read+0xfb/0x11e

[ 3741.878493]  [<ffffffff810a74b8>] ? SyS_finit_module+0x4a/0x5e

[ 3741.878495]  [<ffffffff814b760b>] ? tracesys+0xdd/0xe2

[ 3741.878496] Code: f0 81 2f 00 01 00 00 48 8b 3c 24 be 00 02 00 00 e9 e7 96 ba ff c6 07 00 be 00 02 00 00 48 8b 3c 24 e9 d6 96 ba ff b8 00 01 00 00 <f0> 66 0f c1 07 0f b6 d4 38 c2 74 0a 8a 07 38 d0 74 04 f3 90 eb 

[ 3741.878514] RIP  [<ffffffff814b6e92>] _raw_spin_lock+0x5/0x1c

[ 3741.878516]  RSP <ffff8802e41ebd28>

[ 3741.878517] CR2: 0000000100000004

[ 3741.878519] ---[ end trace a81552371d939114 ]---

```

Does anyone have any idea what the problem could be (and how to fix it)?

Thank you in advance.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

kernel 3.10 has a long term support from kernel.org

any reasons why you abondened 3.10 branch? why not just update to the lastest 3.10 gentoo-sources?

----------

## mrbassie

 *curmudgeon wrote:*   

> upgraded spl, zfs, and zfs-kmod (all to 0.6.3).

 

That's why. It's not the kernel. I did the same as soon as 0.6.3 hit portage. Had to rebuild. Luckily I had everything in /etc/portage and the world file backed up so it wasn't too much of a pain.

I think that as well as having to keep the kernel, zfs,zfs-kmod and spl in sync it also applies to the pool.

It may be fixable but I couldn't figure it out or find any info on how.

I'm staying on  0.6.2-r5 until 1.0 comes out, rebuild my pool and restore from a stage4.

----------

## curmudgeon

 *tw04l124 wrote:*   

> kernel 3.10 has a long term support from kernel.org
> 
> any reasons why you abondened 3.10 branch? why not just update to the lastest 3.10 gentoo-sources?

 

How do I know there is any reason not to upgrade to the latest stable version (and how am I supposed to tell which kernels have "long term support" in any case?)? I assume that once the gentoo devs deem it stable, it is supposed to work.

 *mrbassie wrote:*   

>  *curmudgeon wrote:*   upgraded spl, zfs, and zfs-kmod (all to 0.6.3). 
> 
> That's why. It's not the kernel. I did the same as soon as 0.6.3 hit portage. Had to rebuild. Luckily I had everything in /etc/portage and the world file backed up so it wasn't too much of a pain.

 

I didn't have a choice. From sys-kernel/spl-0.6.2-r5:

```

{ kernel_is le 3 14 || die "Linux 3.14 is the latest supported version."; }

```

OK, I suppose I could just remove that check from the ebuild, but I assume it is there for a reason.

 *mrbassie wrote:*   

> I think that as well as having to keep the kernel, zfs,zfs-kmod and spl in sync it also applies to the pool.

 

No, you can keep using an older zpool version, or upgrade with the "zpool upgrade..." command.

One of the zfs devs wrote: "I don't have this issue on my Gentoo setup, I have the same version kernel 3.16.5, gcc 4.8.3, zfs 0.6.3, just done a total rebuild (emerge -e world) yesterday and everything is fine."

----------

